# EPLAN Zeichner Raum LB-S



## Duracell0511 (17 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
komme aus dem Raum Ludwigsburg-Stuttgart und suche aus der Ecke jemand, der Nebenbei (aber mit eigener Software) mit Eplan Zeichnet.
Habe immer öfter was zu Zeichnen, z.b. aus anderen Systemen Elcad - WSCAD usw. was dann auf Eplan gewandelt- abgezeichnet werden sollte. Wäre schön wenn sich hier jemand in der Gegend melden würde!!! 

Grüßle 
Duracell


----------



## Oliver (19 Juli 2008)

Und wie soll das abgerechnet werden ???

Zeichenarbeiten kann man doch überall kaufen ! 

oder ???


----------



## mark11 (22 Juli 2008)

*Möglich aber Raum München*

Hallo,
kann dir die WS-CAD Zeichnungen, Skizzen ect. schon auf Eplan zeichnen.
Müßten dann aber per mail, Fax geschickt und Details telefonisch abgesprochen werden.
gruss Markus 
elektro@kunzke.de


----------



## PhilippL (5 August 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind ein kleines aber feines Unternehmen und zeichnen mit EPLAN 5.70 und P8 für verschieden kleiner und größere Unternehmen.

Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal einen kurzen Auszug unserer Referenzen geben.

Achso ja kommen aus dem Ostalbkreis... ist also nicht die große Entfernung nach Stuttgart/LB

Schöne Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Oberchefe (5 August 2008)

> Achso ja kommen aus dem Ostalbkreis.



Und wo genau?


----------



## PhilippL (6 August 2008)

Hallo,

ums mal genau zu sagen aus Ellwangen 
Wenn ich dann auch so frech sein dürft und frage wo Oberchefe herkommt???

Schöne Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Oberchefe (7 August 2008)

> und frage wo Oberchefe herkommt???



Selber suchen:

http://www.sps-foren.de/vbgooglemapme.php


----------



## PhilippL (8 August 2008)

hi,

so so ein Aalemer 

Na dann, also falls du mal jemanden für Zeichnungsarbeiten, oder das übliche Siemenszeug brauchst sind wir natürlich gerne hilfsbereit.

Schöne Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Oberchefe (11 August 2008)

> so so ein Aalemer



Bitte keine Beleidigungen und genauer schauen, Wasseralfinger (da wo das gute Bier her kommt!)


----------



## PhilippL (11 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich entschuldige mich in höchster Form hiermit für die Beschimpfung! 
War natürlich keine Absicht. Mir war nicht bewußt, dass der Graben zwischen W'alfingen und AA so groß ist...

BTW: Ja das Bier ist lecker

Grüße

PhilippL


----------



## kolbendosierer (11 August 2008)

Hallo,

wir lassen unsere Änderungen von der Firma EPAS in Ludwigsburg zeichnen.
Bisher gibts nichts zu bemängeln.
Kannst ja da mal anfragen. Unser Ansprechpartner ist der Herr Wendler.

Gruß

Robert


----------

